# Tips for reducing dark circles in eye area



## Sny (May 22, 2021)

I have dark circles and my eye area isn't that striking so its a looksmin for me. Tips for how to get rid of it?


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (May 22, 2021)

infraorbital implants


----------



## Sny (May 22, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> infraorbital implants


It doesn't seem to be caused by bone recession but I'll try that if skinnmaxing on that area doesn't work.


----------



## AscendingHero (May 22, 2021)

Sny said:


> I have dark circles and my eye area isn't that striking so its a looksmin for me. Tips for how to get rid of it?


Implants

Concealer (makeup)

Fat Injections

Makeup

Fillers 

Diet

Put raw cream on your undereyes (legit, trust me)

Fix your shitty maxila


----------



## Billy Sole (May 28, 2021)

applying hydroquinone might work also fix your maxilla by mewing


----------



## Danish_Retard (May 28, 2021)

Billy Sole said:


> fix your maxilla by mewing







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Billy Sole (May 28, 2021)

Danish_Retard said:


> View attachment 1153536


Mewing works nigga atleast I got results... keep coping


----------



## antiantifa (May 28, 2021)

Carrots, good diet, facial exercise, losing weight, falling asleep early and waking up early.


----------



## Deleted member 9890 (May 28, 2021)

I put my face in ice water everyday

i think it helps by building fat in that area- somebody made a thread about this a while ago


----------



## am0220 (May 28, 2021)

Get a tan, less difference between the dark circles and the skin. Being pale and dark circles is death. That's one easy solution if you have decent genetics for getting a tan. Another potential solution: No computer, healthy lifestyle, exercising, etc. Other than that: implants below the eyes or fillers.


----------



## workiskey (May 28, 2021)

Just cut screen, especially hours before bed


----------



## ratiorichard (May 28, 2021)

implant or injection.


----------



## Germania (May 28, 2021)

Make up


----------



## pizza (May 28, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> Fix your shitty maxila


shit maxilla differs shit infra


----------



## Neyney18 (May 28, 2021)

Cold mask morning

you also 3x times collagen mask per week (the little goldish think on aliexpress 10 dollars for 100)

Bave d'escargot (find name in english i'm french tbh) every morning on under eye and night


----------



## riceronicel (May 29, 2021)

Sny said:


> I have dark circles and my eye area isn't that striking so its a looksmin for me. Tips for how to get rid of it?


i heard retinol works for some.

CeraVe Retinol Serum, or Olay 24 Hour Max Retinol Eye Cream if it's really bad and you need to take extreme measures.


----------



## Deusmaximus (May 29, 2021)

PRP or PRF


----------



## Sal (May 29, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> PRP or PRF




Would love to get this ong


----------



## Deleted member 10330 (Jun 6, 2021)

Sal said:


> Would love to get this ong



hello chad. Have you done any research on this? Does it work or only for oldcels


----------



## Lawton88 (Jun 6, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Carrots, good diet, facial exercise, losing weight, falling asleep early and waking up early.


What in carrots is doing that?

I wonder If that dermaroller stuff would do anything to get rid of it.


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Jun 6, 2021)

riceronicel said:


> i heard retinol works for some.
> 
> CeraVe Retinol Serum, or Olay 24 Hour Max Retinol Eye Cream if it's really bad and you need to take extreme measures.


I don't get it. Why do you care about dark circles when half your FACE got blown off from a supposed suicide attempt?


----------



## riceronicel (Jun 19, 2021)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> I don't get it. Why do you care about dark circles when half your FACE got blown off from a supposed suicide attempt?


who in god's name said I of all people use this shit. I'm just giving you advice on what's worked for others not for me dumbass.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 19, 2021)

Neyney18 said:


> Cold mask morning
> 
> you also 3x times collagen mask per week (the little goldish think on aliexpress 10 dollars for 100)
> 
> Bave d'escargot (find name in english i'm french tbh) every morning on under eye and night


They legit use snail spit ?


----------

